# New Kate Spade Handbag Reveal!!



## forgetmenot301

Bought this for my self about 2 weeks ago and just got it in the mail yesterday! So excited to share this goodie! Its the Kate Spade Gold Coast Sierra. I've taken a break from LV and am loving this bag!! 


















Sorry about my dirty Mirror!


----------



## Tomsmom

Gorgeous!!!  I'm sure I've seen this IRL and it's beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## 19yearslater

Very pretty! I love your room, too.


----------



## LABAG

It is gorgeous!!
I just saw the eggplant maryanne at TJMAXX for 179.99 Its a beautiful color and the leather is so soft , it has a shimmer to it-does the black as well?


----------



## forgetmenot301

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I'm sure I've seen this IRL and it's beautiful, congrats!!





19yearslater said:


> Very pretty! I love your room, too.



Thank you!!


----------



## forgetmenot301

LABAG said:


> It is gorgeous!!
> I just saw the eggplant maryanne at TJMAXX for 179.99 Its a beautiful color and the leather is so soft , it has a shimmer to it-does the black as well?



Oh! I wish I'd seen that I would have bought it haha! This one is actually not black its called "bittersweet" and its a very very dark brown/greyish color. It looks great with brown or black and yes it does have a little bit of a shimmer! Its a great bag


----------



## LABAG

Thanks, the quality did look awesome-I dont own any KS bags but did buy a agenda  in cobalt blue several years ago-its held up great!
I never had a colored bag til this year-bought both a cobalt blue and mustard tote for the summer-love them 
I have the usual black brown, white and red-boy I sound lame-LOL


----------



## someday681

Love it! I have the Charlize in bittersweet.


----------



## baglady925

looks good on you!


----------



## LABAG

Well got it!!! It is fabulous!!! The leather is fabulous and the color is fantastic-it was meant for me-!!!!


----------



## forgetmenot301

LABAG said:


> Well got it!!! It is fabulous!!! The leather is fabulous and the color is fantastic-it was meant for me-!!!!



You went back and got the Mary ann?! YAY!! Post a picture please


----------



## forgetmenot301

someday681 said:


> Love it! I have the Charlize in bittersweet.





baglady925 said:


> looks good on you!



Thank you!!


----------



## forgetmenot301

someday681 said:


> Love it! I have the Charlize in bittersweet.



Do you wear ever wear it with black?? It just looks so dark to me I feel like it could be pulled off...


----------



## gabz

Nice do a utube of this 1!


----------



## LABAG

forgetmenot301 said:


> You went back and got the Mary ann?! YAY!! Post a picture please


 I dont know how to post-im a total dunce! I did see it online @Bloomingdales-still 445.00 -I think the leather is as nice as my only small timeless Chanel caviar clutch-its TDF


----------



## forgetmenot301

LABAG said:


> I dont know how to post-im a total dunce! I did see it online @Bloomingdales-still 445.00 -I think the leather is as nice as my only small timeless Chanel caviar clutch-its TDF



Oh I'm so happy you went back and got it at such a steal!! Great buy!

And for future reference its so easy to post photos! Just upload them onto photobucket.com and copy the image and paste it onto your post!


----------



## forgetmenot301

gabz said:


> Nice do a utube of this 1!



I definitely will! I'm in the middle of a bad cold so I will as soon as I'm better haha!


----------



## tonij2000

Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## platinum_girly

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## someday681

forgetmenot301 said:


> Do you wear ever wear it with black?? It just looks so dark to me I feel like it could be pulled off...




I probably will not wear it with black unless I am too lazy to change my bag that day. I have a black quilted Marc Jacobs bag and some other colorful bags that I usually pair with my black outfits. I don't think the bittersweet would look weird with black though.


----------



## Kylacove

Beautiful bag. Is the quilted leather heavy?


----------



## forgetmenot301

Kylacove said:


> Beautiful bag. Is the quilted leather heavy?



It actually is a heavy bag! You'd think it would be the chains that make it heavier but it actually is the thick quilted leather...Its incredibly sturdy and well made! Its my first Kate Spade and I am extremely happy with my purchase.


----------



## forgetmenot301




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love it! Looks great on you!


----------



## mimika

19yearslater said:


> Very pretty! I love your room, too.



I agree! lovely room


----------



## lvdreamer

Super cute!  Congrats!


----------



## AshTx.1

Wow!


----------



## amphora

Love it!


----------



## yenpoon

It looks really like a Chanel! Gorgeous!


----------



## greenjieun

Oh, I loveeee this bag on you!  It's so pretttttty!  What a great investment!


----------



## handbag*girl

Totally Cute!


----------



## Skakuntala

Oh nice! I love the padding effect


----------



## Samia

Looks good on you, congrats!


----------



## dazzlegirl03

So pretty! I want this one as well.


----------



## Mayfly285

forgetmenot301 said:


> Bought this for my self about 2 weeks ago and just got it in the mail yesterday! So excited to share this goodie! Its the Kate Spade Gold Coast Sierra. I've taken a break from LV and am loving this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about my dirty Mirror!



She's gorgeous and really suits you!  Congratulations!!


----------



## mimiboca

I have this bag and I love it;  it holds a lot when I'm out and about town and I end up packing it full ;  I like that it holds it's shape perfectly,  empty or full.


----------



## mimiboca

The leather is slightly glittery,  not flat.


----------



## chellfee

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## luvpugz

Congrats! Super pretty and versatile! Love it!


----------

